# Cleaning up after logging



## jpittman (Jun 8, 2005)

I am looking for some suggestions on what to do with land after logging. I own 80 acres of timber in Oklahoma and received some very good offers for the timber. My only concern is the stumps that will be left. My plan was to clear off about 30 acres to build a house and raise a few animals and leave the rest for hunting and recreation. The stumps left in the wooded part would not bother me but I don't know what to do with stumps left in the part I want to clear.

I have been told that a dozer will not budge a stump that has been cut off low to the ground. I would definitely like to have it logged off but don't want to own a stump farm. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## fwf (Jun 8, 2005)

You don't mention the kind or size of trees you have, but I lived in OK in the 80s and cleared woodland for a house. The dozer we hired had no problems at all with the stumps. After he piled them up, we burned them (took a few days) and that was the end of the story.

When you doze it, just try to keep the stumps/roots as clean as possible for burning. If you pile a bunch of dirt with the stumps, burning is difficult.

Even now, I dig big stumps all the time with JD 110 loader/backhoe (40HP). If I can get 'em with that, I think a dozer would have a pretty easy time of it.


----------



## Proj Eng (Jun 9, 2005)

Just a quick search for ya, but it seems that wouldn't be much of a job for a dozer. I've done it a few times before.
http://www.amesplantation.org/dozer.htm


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jun 9, 2005)

When I've worked a property that is destined for housing, and now recurring logging, I've seen a normal excavator (shovel) with a claw make short work of stumps. The strength and maneuverability of those things in the right hands is amazing. This is what I'm talking about, this one with a grapple on it.

Jeff


----------



## logcutter429 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here in Arkansas they have dozers with stump cutters they do a fine job, you can bush hog over them , or mow, it dont take but a few years and they rot down. Im sure they have them in Ok too , just find someone with a d6 or larger, cause smaller one don't do a good job. Where at in Ok are ya from be careful on selling your timber theirs alot of shisters so called buying timber out there, we do alot of in eastern Ok. around Big Cedar, Broken Bow, Hayworth, close to any of them, if you need any help with the timber we will give ya a fair price, give me a call. Rick Wright 870 398 4143


----------



## jpittman (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and the information. I am located about 90 miles east of Tulsa on the Arkansas/Oklahoma border. The trees on the land are not what I call huge but it has alot of approximately two foot in diameter oak trees. I definitely don't know much about logging or trees.

Any ideas on what I can expect to pay for dozer work ..... for example a D6 or D7? Will they charge by the hour or by the acre? Any estimates on what it will cost to clear off approximately 30 acres of land that has been logged?

Again, thank you for your suggestions and help.


----------



## eyeinstine (Jun 10, 2005)

Not sure about out that way, but around here in NJ, your probably looking around 1000$ a day for that size machine. If you shop around, you may find someone for a bit less, but then if he's not busy enough to charge going rate, you have to wonder why.. Its no good if he does half the work in a given day. The best option for you, is to try and get a price based on complete the job. That way, if it takes one guy 8 days, and the other guy would take 12 days, you're not getting the shaft. Some guys wont bid by the job though.

Ron


----------



## logcutter429 (Jun 10, 2005)

Im sure its the same here as there they usually charge around 60.00 an hour. Ive a friend that just had his logged about 30 acres, good size better than yours sounds, they did his in about 10 hours, so thats not to bad. Hardwood huh, the grade of wood your talking about would probably be pallet stock or pulpwood there is mills in your area that would be interested.


----------



## eyeinstine (Jun 11, 2005)

60$ an hour for D6/D7 sized machines?!?!? Heck, a good operator around here makes half that an hour for a pay rate.
Those guys are nuts! You would lose money on that i think. With the fuel costs, insurance, taxes, and the massive purchase cost of a machine that size, they're working for nothing.  

Ron


----------



## jerseydevil (Jul 3, 2005)

Perhaps you can work out a deal with the mill guy, to get them to remove the stumps. they must have some big equipment there...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 26, 2005)

A track hoe with a thumb is THE ticket for stumpin. I have a 550JD dozer with a 6 way blade and get $60per hour here.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 26, 2005)

hey Ryan, what's shaking? Good to hear you around here again.


----------



## Pacific (Jul 28, 2005)

A excavator is the way to go you can rip the stumps out cleaner plus you can landscape the land while your pulling the stumps out. A excavator can pile burn piles so much easier and piled so when you do burn them the pile falls into the center while it burns.

Its all we use for landclearing a dozer is used to push the overburden off the top if its needed.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Newfie, I've just been working. Not logging much anymore as log prices have dropped 50% in my area. Mostly been doing dozer work and a couple of top and flops.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 30, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> Hey Newfie, I've just been working. Not logging much anymore as log prices have dropped 50% in my area. Mostly been doing dozer work and a couple of top and flops.



That blows. Log prices have been pretty stable up here, up some I'd say. Pulp and firewood have been pushing each other up and sawlogs have slowly grudgingly tagged behind. At least you are working, and working outside, can't beat that.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 30, 2005)

Newfie said:


> That blows. Log prices have been pretty stable up here, up some I'd say. Pulp and firewood have been pushing each other up and sawlogs have slowly grudgingly tagged behind. At least you are working, and working outside, can't beat that.


except red oak which has dropped alot.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 30, 2005)

Husky372 said:


> except red oak which has dropped alot.


 It will go back up again. It always drops when the mills get tired of paying for it.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 30, 2005)

true but it has dropped all over not just this area. hope it goes back up soon. chances are though it wont be soon enough. you been working in the woods much Newfie? or is it to wet for you to?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 30, 2005)

Its been insanely wet down here. I've been talking to some of the mill owners around here and they say that they don't look for an increase in log prices anytime soon.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 30, 2005)

Ryan i know around here the ground is like a sponge. we have had like 30+ inches of rain already this year.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 31, 2005)

Husky372 said:


> you been working in the woods much Newfie? or is it to wet for you to?



Just lot clearing, small jobs w/ short drags so I haven't found the wet ground to be too much of a problem yet this year.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 31, 2005)

glad to hear it.


----------



## Newfie (Jul 31, 2005)

It also seems you guys are getting hit much more frequently w/ heavy t-storms. There has been many a day when I can it hear it banging and crashing in your neck of the woods and we stay bone dry for a week at a time. Amazing w/ only 15 - 20 miles between us.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 31, 2005)

Newfie said:


> It also seems you guys are getting hit much more frequently w/ heavy t-storms. Theer has been many a day when I can it here it banging and crashing in your neck of the woods and we stay bone dry for a week at a time. Amazing w/ only 15 - 20 miles between us.


wow i thought you must be getting it to. the ground around here has yet to dry out since winter. everytime it is just starting to we get clobberd again. like right now it is pouring yet again. you have no idea how truely sick and tired i am of rain. bought a skidder a few months ago and cant even use it. hoping things will change here shortly.


----------

